# Endless loop when installing audio/arts using ports



## shaoxuan (May 16, 2009)

Hi,

My system is FreeBSD 7.2-prerealse


```
# cd /usr/ports/audio/arts
# make install
===>   arts-1.5.10_1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/moc - found
===>   arts-1.5.10_1,1 depends on executable: gmake - found       
===>   arts-1.5.10_1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/libtool - found
===>   arts-1.5.10_1,1 depends on shared library: audiofile - found   
===>   arts-1.5.10_1,1 depends on shared library: mad - found         
===>   arts-1.5.10_1,1 depends on shared library: ogg - found         
===>   arts-1.5.10_1,1 depends on shared library: glib-2.0 - found    
===>   arts-1.5.10_1,1 depends on shared library: vorbis - found      
===>   arts-1.5.10_1,1 depends on shared library: jack - not found    
===>    Verifying install for jack in /usr/ports/audio/jack           
===>   jackit-0.116.2_2 depends on executable: doxygen - not found    
===>    Verifying install for doxygen in /usr/ports/devel/doxygen     
===>   doxygen-1.5.9 depends on executable: tmake - found             
===>   doxygen-1.5.9 depends on executable: dot - not found           
===>    Verifying install for dot in /usr/ports/graphics/graphviz     
===>   graphviz-2.22.2 depends on executable: tclsh8.5 - found        
===>   graphviz-2.22.2 depends on executable: wish8.5 - found         
===>   graphviz-2.22.2 depends on executable: gmake - found           
===>   graphviz-2.22.2 depends on executable: bison - found           
===>   graphviz-2.22.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xaw7.pc - found                                                                            
===>   graphviz-2.22.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xpm.pc - found                                                                             
===>   graphviz-2.22.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xmu.pc - found                                                                             
===>   graphviz-2.22.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xt.pc - found                                                                              
===>   graphviz-2.22.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/sm.pc - found                                                                              
===>   graphviz-2.22.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/ice.pc - found                                                                             
===>   graphviz-2.22.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xext.pc - found                                                                            
===>   graphviz-2.22.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - found                                                                             
===>   graphviz-2.22.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xau.pc - found                                                                             
===>   graphviz-2.22.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xdmcp.pc - found                                                                           
===>   graphviz-2.22.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xp.pc - found                                                                              
===>   graphviz-2.22.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xrender.pc - found                                                                         
===>   graphviz-2.22.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - found                                                                             
===>   graphviz-2.22.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xau.pc - found                                                                             
===>   graphviz-2.22.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xdmcp.pc - found                                                                           
===>   graphviz-2.22.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/sm.pc - found                                                                              
===>   graphviz-2.22.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/ice.pc - found                                                                             
===>   graphviz-2.22.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xext.pc - found                                                                            
===>   graphviz-2.22.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xinerama.pc - found                                                                        
===>   graphviz-2.22.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xi.pc - found                                                                              
===>   graphviz-2.22.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xrandr.pc - found                                                                          
===>   graphviz-2.22.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xcursor.pc - found                                                                         
===>   graphviz-2.22.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xfixes.pc - found                                                                          
===>   graphviz-2.22.2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/libtool - found          
===>   graphviz-2.22.2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/intltool-extract - found 
===>   graphviz-2.22.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/gnome-mime-data-2.0.pc - found                                                             
===>   graphviz-2.22.2 depends on executable: pkg-config - found                
===>   graphviz-2.22.2 depends on executable: gs - found                        
===>   graphviz-2.22.2 depends on shared library: jpeg.9 - found                
===>   graphviz-2.22.2 depends on shared library: png.5 - found                 
===>   graphviz-2.22.2 depends on shared library: freetype.9 - found            
===>   graphviz-2.22.2 depends on shared library: fontconfig.1 - found          
===>   graphviz-2.22.2 depends on shared library: expat.6 - found               
===>   graphviz-2.22.2 depends on shared library: gd.4 - found                  
===>   graphviz-2.22.2 depends on shared library: gtkgl-2.0.1 - found           
===>   graphviz-2.22.2 depends on shared library: gtkglext-x11-1.0 - found      
===>   graphviz-2.22.2 depends on shared library: gts.5 - found                 
===>   graphviz-2.22.2 depends on shared library: ming.4 - found                
===>   graphviz-2.22.2 depends on shared library: IL - not found                
===>    Verifying install for IL in /usr/ports/graphics/devil                   
===>   devil-1.7.8_2,1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libnvtt.so - found       
===>   devil-1.7.8_2,1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/sdl-config - not found   
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/bin/sdl-config in /usr/ports/devel/sdl12                                                                               
===>   sdl-1.2.13_3,2 depends on executable: nasm - found                       
===>   sdl-1.2.13_3,2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xextproto.pc - found                                                                        
===>   sdl-1.2.13_3,2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - found                                                                              
===>   sdl-1.2.13_3,2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xrender.pc - found                                                                          
===>   sdl-1.2.13_3,2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xrandr.pc - found                                                                           
===>   sdl-1.2.13_3,2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/libtool - found           
===>   sdl-1.2.13_3,2 depends on executable: pkg-config - found                 
===>   sdl-1.2.13_3,2 depends on shared library: aa.1 - found                   
===>   sdl-1.2.13_3,2 depends on shared library: artsc.0 - not found            
===>    Verifying install for artsc.0 in /usr/ports/audio/arts                  
===>   arts-1.5.10_1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/moc - found              
===>   arts-1.5.10_1,1 depends on executable: gmake - found                     
===>   arts-1.5.10_1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/libtool - found          
===>   arts-1.5.10_1,1 depends on shared library: audiofile - found             
===>   arts-1.5.10_1,1 depends on shared library: mad - found                   
===>   arts-1.5.10_1,1 depends on shared library: ogg - found                   
===>   arts-1.5.10_1,1 depends on shared library: glib-2.0 - found              
===>   arts-1.5.10_1,1 depends on shared library: vorbis - found                
===>   arts-1.5.10_1,1 depends on shared library: jack - not found              
^C
#
```

These codes repeated and repeated again and never stop, I had to press Ctrl+C to stop it mandatorily. How to install audio/arts successfully?

Thanks,
Shao


----------



## phoenix (May 16, 2009)

Looks like it's hanging on the Jack install.  Try installing audio/jack first.  Then install aRts.  Or run *make config* and uncheck the option for Jack support.


----------



## shaoxuan (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for your reply moderator, I will have a try.


----------



## shaoxuan (May 17, 2009)

Hi,

I disabled the devil support in graphvizs, and the build process could be continued. Thanks for your help moderator.


----------



## shaoxuan (May 17, 2009)

But how can enable devil support in graphvizs again? make config graphvizs and install again?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 17, 2009)

```
cd /usr/ports/graphics/graphviz
make config (add options)
make deinstall clean reinstall clean
```


----------



## shaoxuan (May 17, 2009)

Thanks moderator.
How to use the default configuration option without user interference? I want the build process ends without any manually config steps (blue screen waiting for user selection).


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 17, 2009)

[cmd=]make -DBATCH install[/cmd] etc.

Note that if you already configured options for a port, using -DBATCH will *not* use the default options, but the options you chose/used earlier.


----------



## shaoxuan (May 17, 2009)

Thanks, now the problem is solved. =)


----------

